# Tasco circuit tracer



## rlbaxtersr (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anybody used a Tasco CMT42 or 24s circuit tracer? I'm looking for a tester to check entire panel and this looks like it fits the bill, anybody?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I could be way off base here but when ever I think Tasco, I think cheap junk.

I am sort of stuck on certain tools.

Circuit tracer I think Greenlee

Multimeter I think Fluke

Megger I think AVO and now Fluke


I may not always get the best bang for the buck with this limited thought process.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

what brian said on the tasco. AND when i think lineman pliers i think KLEIN.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

brian john said:


> I could be way off base here but when ever I think Tasco, I think cheap junk.
> 
> I am sort of stuck on certain tools.
> 
> ...


Tasco is the actual manufacturer of the Greenlee 2007 and 2011 circuit tracers. 
I have an old Tasco branded circuit tracer from 1994 that still functions perfectly. 

I have also been trying to find someone who has used and reviewed that Tasco 24/42 Circuit Mapper before I plunk the $1200.00 bucks for it. 
It really looks like it could be the answer for identifying energized circuits and labeling unmarked circuit panels, but I never like to be the first guy on the block to own something new. I always like to see what problems others find before making a purchase.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Doesn't Tasco also make the el cheapo deer rifle scopes they sell at Wal-Mart?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Doesn't Tasco also make the el cheapo deer rifle scopes they sell at Wal-Mart?


Telescopes, too.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Any brand name found in a big box junk shop like walmart or homedepot won't be in my possession(except maybe some personal care items) but their bought from drugstore.com or someplace like that instead of junkmart.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Doesn't Tasco also make the el cheapo deer rifle scopes they sell at Wal-Mart?


No, Tasco, Inc. is a totally different company.

From their website:

GENERAL INFORMATION ON TASCO, INC.
Tasco, Inc., a Colorado corporation, was founded in 1986 as a specialized manufacturer of test equipment. Our focus is to provide time saving solutions for electrical and related trades through innovative, affordable, high quality electrical test instruments.
Tasco, Inc.
2895 W. Oxford Ave. #7
Englewood, CO 80110-4370
1-303-762-9952
1-800-999-9952
Fax 1-303-762-1205
FID 84-1038824
Dun & Bradstreet #18-305-9906


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, I got that one wrong! but who would want to use a name of a low end optics company?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Doesn't Tasco also make the el cheapo deer rifle scopes they sell at Wal-Mart?


 
Yup, wal-mart, k-mart wherever cheap sporting goods are sold. 
3x .22 scope @ $19.99, 3x-9x high power @ $49.99.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

This is an entirely diffrent company. This Tasco was at the NECA show in Chicago this year with the circuit tracer in question. I thoroughly checked it over and it seems to be a very nice piece of equipment. I really like the way it works. The only part of it I don't like is to identify lights and such, the plates have to be removed, it didn't seem to read well unless the tracer tip was close to the device. Still a simple matter or pulling a couple screws. 

I am going to order one of these myself, along with the Inspector 3 they have.

Jeff


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I just ordered an Inspector 3 
I hope this will save some time diagnosing faulty wiring or devices


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

I was looking at the Inspector 3. You guys will have to post a review on it as well as the circuit tracer. It would make life a hell of lot easier on TI's to quickly identify circuits.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

They also make the Greenlee Bll-200:










And this Phase finder GreenLee sells:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Besides the cost, what are the main differences between this circuit tracer and one that costs less then $50.00?


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

i have a tasco titan scope on my deer rifle 4x12x52 and will put up against any leopold or bushnell. its kind of like cars chevy made the chevette and the corvette, does that mean they only make junk or they have a different car for every market type. all i am saying is that name brands are just that names, greenlee makes some tools that i will never want to own and klein in now making junk seems like. just my 2cents worth


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

monitormix said:


> I was looking at the Inspector 3. You guys will have to post a review on it as well as the circuit tracer. It would make life a hell of lot easier on TI's to quickly identify circuits.


This Item arrived this afternoon, I am hoping with the voltage drop readings this will help to find faulty back stabbed receptacles faster it reads the total voltage drop, and what is shared on the hot and neutral.
this reading on the display will flash if they are above the acceptable range.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

electricguy said:


> This Item arrived this afternoon, I am hoping with the voltage drop readings this will help to find faulty back stabbed receptacles faster it reads the total voltage drop, and what is shared on the hot and neutral.
> this reading on the display will flash if they are above the acceptable range.


How do the features stack up to the Ideal 61-165 SureTest Circuit Analyzer?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1AE85M4NP9H86466T3YH


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> How do the features stack up to the Ideal 61-165 SureTest Circuit Analyzer?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1AE85M4NP9H86466T3YH


So far they looked about the same to me when i was checking out that one last week.

This one has 2 screens with most of the data avaiable on the first screen.

http://www.tasco-usa.com/photogallery/photo00023503/inspectIII.jpg


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

electricguy said:


> So far they looked about the same to me when i was checking out that one last week.
> 
> This one has 2 screens with most of the data avaiable on the first screen.


 
Let us know how it works.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I just got a call for a complete device change out in an apartment unit, I tested a selected few receptacles, I found some with no ground, and some circuits with 11 percent voltage drop. Now I know that i will be looking for bad connections in the device boxes, and could tell customer that this could result in some extra charges. She was impressed with the diagnostics I could provide before starting the work.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

*I have used it and highly recommend it.*



rlbaxtersr said:


> Has anybody used a Tasco CMT42 or 24s circuit tracer? I'm looking for a tester to check entire panel and this looks like it fits the bill, anybody?


 I have used this tester and for an extended period of time, Here is my experience. 
Situation, a jr high school that another contractor was kicked out of, another contractor took over yet didn't complete before going out of business. I was sent with a couple of other guys to verify the work which was done and complete panel schedules. 
that said, I too had some very large mistrust in the name Tasco, having used an older amprobe tracer,(good) and a newer amprobe tracer (not so much) a greenlee tester which was OK, 
There were panels all over the place, with a normal circuit tracer this would have taken months. instead it took with 2 guys on that portion, about 3 weeks . 
operation, you open up the panel, connect the inductance leads on the circuits as they leave the breaker. the other ends of these leads connect with a headphone style jack to the mainboard. the power clips connect to the main phase power lugs. Then you turn on the mainboard, and fire up your remote tester. when held next to a wire or even with a direct touch to the conductor live or dead, will produce a number on the remote that indicates which number that wire is on the mainboard, this may not be the corresponding circuit number (be careful on setup to eliminate confusion)

I can hands down recommend this tester to anyone that is not my direct competition I absolutely love this thing. As a service foreman, it was the hardest thing to let go of when another foreman needed it on his job.
whatever you do good luck.JohnR


----------

